# is bending over bad in pregnancy?



## fabulous (Jun 1, 2008)

hi, was wondering if bending over to pick things up from the floor etc..was bad for pregnant woman?  is it dangerous for the baby or in my case babies?  i find it totally impossible not to have to bend down if im putting washing in the machine, picking up something from the floor etc..my mum keeps telling me not to do it as i am putting pressure on the babies! what kind of things can it cause?  thanks any advice is appreciated


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you are fine to bend over but you may find it easier, as your bump grows, to bend your knees and 'squat' down, rather than bend your back

Take care x


----------

